# Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks V.S. Houston Rockets



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Houston







(3-2) 





































VS


New York







(2-3)






































Tracy McGrady had been searching for his All-Star form in his first four games this season. He appears to have found it.

McGrady looks for a repeat performance of his most recent outing as the Houston Rockets seek their third straight win in a home matchup against the New York Knicks on Friday.

McGrady averaged 16.5 points -- about eight fewer than last season -- as the Rockets (3-2) split their first four games. The six-time All-Star was struggling with his shot, hitting 23-of-65 (35.4 percent) from the field and 19-of-30 (63.3 percent) from the free throw line.

McGrady finally seemed to regain his touch on Wednesday, scoring a season-high 32 points on 11-of-19 shooting as Houston built a 23-point third-quarter lead before holding on for a 97-93 victory at Milwaukee. 

The Knicks (2-3) snapped a three-game losing streak with a wild 109-107 victory over Denver on Wednesday in the opener of a three-game road trip.

Jamal Crawford, subbing for injured ex-Rocket Steve Francis, scored 20 of his 35 points in the fourth quarter, when New York erased a 12-point deficit en route to its second road win of the season. Crawford had the ball stolen by Denver's J.R. Smith, but then blocked Eduardo Najera's pass, retrieved the ball and swished a long 3-pointer with 3.7 seconds remaining.


The winning shot was particularly satisfying for Crawford, who entered the game shooting 21.2 percent (10-of-47) from the field and had seen his playing time decreased. Francis, though, is out indefinitely with a sprained left ankle and Crawford responded to his first start of the season by shooting 14-of-27, including 4-of-7 from 3-point range, with seven assists and six rebounds. 




I'm back you guys! The Rockets come in here looking to win its 3rd in a row after finally getting over .500 for the 1st time since November of 2005...I say 4-2 for us!

Rockets 101
Knicks 87


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Regular Season Game #6 Houston Rockets vs. New York Knicks*

someone delete this for me eh?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6 Houston Rockets vs. New York Knicks*

:uhoh:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=315727

Come earlier next time :wink:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6 Houston Rockets vs. New York Knicks*

one minute!! just took me too long to get the pictures!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



> as the Rockets (3-2) split their first four games


isnt it 5

im preety sure.. lemme get the calculator..


BTw. welcome back. should win but depends on how well NY's smalls play


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Rockets by 15! 

Hopefully we get a quick lead and keep it this time!


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Hopefully Mcgrady can keep it up. The only thing stopping him is his VERY VERY bad shot selection.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6 Houston Rockets vs. New York Knicks*

and the wrong title too


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6 Houston Rockets vs. New York Knicks*

Ok, Thread Merged! I want the history to stay.
Good luck tonight!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Eddy Curry plays well every other game. When he does, he is usually able to draw a lot of fouls. Yao had better be careful. The good part is that Curry can't guard Yao, and the primary backups are Kelvin Cato and Channing Frye. Though Yao's performance doesn't seem to be very dependent on the quality of opposition.

They've got someone similar to Chuck Hayes in David Lee, who is playing out of his mind. Quentin Richardson is also playing the best basketball of his life, on both ends of the floor.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

We shouldn't underestimate this NY squad. They have some very potent scorers, and if we're not careful, we can get blindsided.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

i want to see the rockets continue to dominate on the boards.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Is this being shown online anywhere?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

I hope JVG lets Wells out of the doghouse. And let Billy and Novak play.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

yao owning eddy curry


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

*I smell something burning in Houston. Is that Yao Ming?? :biggrin:  *


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

I am watching it on SopCast

its on a knicks channel MSG?

not great stream but good enough for me!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

but Alston and TMac combined for 0-8. :boohoo:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

...go Rockets..yay

...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

good grief

Chuck has three fouls and Deke has three??

Am I right?

Edit: never mind Chuck only has two


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

coulda been leading by more if yao was still on.. all good so far, so sign of francis yet


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Our backcourt is 0-10 :curse: ...wat is it? shot selection? or just not making our shots?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Ha ha stupid ref called Yao for traveling WRONG!!!


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



chn353 said:


> coulda been leading by more if yao was still on.. all good so far, so sign of francis yet


Francis is out indefinitely...he "fell" on bruce bowens leg, and strained his ankle.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

yao with 5 blks already, maybe first triple double?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Head needs to teach Alston and TMac how to shoot. :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



chn353 said:


> yao with 5 blks already, maybe first triple double?


As long as Curry keeps challenging Yao one on one. :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Is it just me or does it seem Rafer is playing a bit out of control?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Wow, Cato blocked Yao's dream shake move


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

I wonder if the Rox's running the ball this year is causing Yao to get tired sooner?
That's fine if others are scoring a lot. But that's not really the case. What's the point of making Yao more tired?

BTW, what happened to the Red Rowdies?? It sounds so quiet.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

cato kinda knows most of yao's moves now

and some1 needs to bring on curry


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Buzzer-beater!!!!!!!!! TMAC


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

that was an awesome shot! Even though he had to bank it in, he was totally off balance.. awesome shot!

That's our clutch man right there.

He may be missing shots during the rest of the game, but with the game on the line, its all T-mac!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

TMac needs to imagine its the playoffs :biggrin: 

Yao has 0 fouls??? Let him play! :banana:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

tmac needs to visualise something like all his opponents sleeping with his wife, im sure that will get him going


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



HayesFan said:


> that was an awesome shot! Even though he had to bank it in, he was totally off balance.. awesome shot!
> 
> That's our clutch man right there.
> 
> He may be missing shots during the rest of the game, but with the game on the line, its all T-mac!


That is exactly the kind of attitude that I wanna see from people on this forum. So many people in the Rockets forum are fair-weather T-Mac supporters. When he does bad, he gets booed. When he does good, he gets praise. He should get praise everytime, even when he isn't doing so hot.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



AZNoob said:


> That is exactly the kind of attitude that I wanna see from people on this forum. So many people in the Rockets forum are fair-weather T-Mac supporters. When he does bad, he gets booed. When he does good, he gets praise. He should get praise everytime, even when he isn't doing so hot.


very true


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

im ok with tmac doing what his doing. his letting yao take the majority of the shots. seriously thats a good thing, we dont need tmac to light it up for 25 ppg. just draw the defense from yao and let him go one on one against whoever. he'll dominate

and put rafer and like bonzi in a package for like nash or something


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

So the Rockets bunch just can't keep the lead with Yao on the bench and give him a break for the 4th quarter?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Omg... when Yao was in, our lead was 19...Yao out = 13 now...good thing he just got back in...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



AZNoob said:


> Omg... when Yao was in, our lead was 19...Yao out = 13 now...good thing he just got back in...


It's been like that since the season opener.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

i hate the rockets inability to finish games. they coulda ended this in the 3rd like totally. give novak, vspan and bonzi playing time but instead they're dragging this out deep into the 4th. GET tmac back on please


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Ok, Yao just tied his block record, 3 more to go :wink:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Balkman is pretty good. The Knicks only ever play properly in the last quarter. We look tired. T-Mac needs to go to work.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

I am going to give Tmac until the end of Novemeber to shape up. I dont want him jacking up 30 shots a game, but I want him to atelast breat the 45%FG mark. He has tossed up enough bricks to build a house.

We need a good 1-2 punch. Tmac may be passing the ball well, but his shots are still a liability. He needs to get back into form. Heck I would be more then happy with 04/05 form. 

End of the month Tmac, end of novemeber. Fix yourself.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Trade Tmac for Jerome James and Q-Rich


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Seems like Yao has been straight up dominating Curry and Cato. Doesnt look like he lost anything from the end of last season. 
Tmac and Alston back to their shooting woes isnt too nice though, but at least they are doing other things.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

wow.... 8 TO's for yao

dont trade tmac..his like getting 6 assists a game
thats awesome


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



Dream Hakeem said:


> Trade Tmac for Jerome James and Q-Rich


We get the point man...you have used that joke WAY past its use by date.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

OMG...down to 6...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

damn, 6 point lead.

This is what it must feel like being a Suns fan. We need to finish these games.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

19 turnovers to their 8. We have got to cut that number down. Its the 3rd game in a row with almost 20+ turnovers...

What I am liking though is the 26 assists to NYC's 15


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Ye...this season, our assists have been way up. Which means we must be spreading the ball a lot better, or making more of our open shots. Its a good sign. We just need to cut down on those TO's, cause that is what is letting the other teams get back into games when we should have put them away.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Box Score on nba.com hasnt moved in a while...lol


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



AZNoob said:


> Box Score on nba.com hasnt moved in a while...lol


same in Yahoo, it still had Yao Ming at 33 points/15 rebounds (while he's actually supposed to have had 35 pts/17 rebs if I remember correctly) dunno what's wrong, but the game was already over a while ago


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



AZNoob said:


> Box Score on nba.com hasnt moved in a while...lol


I always use the ones on yahoo sports. They seem to be acurate usually


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Who won?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



reno2000 said:


> Ye...this season, our assists have been way up. Which means we must be spreading the ball a lot better, or making more of our open shots. Its a good sign. We just need to cut down on those TO's, cause that is what is letting the other teams get back into games when we should have put them away.


I agree with everything you said. I love how we distribute the ball better. But few players shot selection and the turnovers are going to kill us. 


That and will JVG please freakin play Bonzi. ugh


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



AZNoob said:


> Who won?


Rockets 103, Knicks 94


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

damn, Yao is nasty!! damn....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



CbobbyB said:


> damn, Yao is nasty!! damn....


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I am going to give Tmac until the end of Novemeber to shape up.


I'm giving him till Sunday. They playing the World Champs on ESPN. :cheers:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



OneBadLT123 said:


> That and will JVG please freakin play Bonzi. ugh


Along with Vassilis, and Novak. I swear, why doesn't he put them in?!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



reno2000 said:


> We get the point man...you have used that joke WAY past its use by date.


Sir please do not speak

What is this joke you speak of?

This is real talk


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

7 blocks :banana:


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

incredible game from yao tonight
enough said


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



yaontmac said:


> I'm giving him till Sunday. They playing the World Champs on ESPN. :cheers:


They have got to bring their A game sunday. National TV, against the champs, and its a good test of what this team can do


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Shaq scored like...13 pts today...Dwayne is the one to look out for...good luck to Rafer...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Yao is great this year. I think this team is doing pretty well. Tracy needs to know that he doesn't need to score much but make the FG% looks a lot better. We are in good shape.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Good game guys and congrats on the win. As a knick fan I just wish we could play hard the whole game inside of just the fourth quater every single game of the season! :curse: 

But anyway, Yao is a beast, made Curry look just awful. Yao is key to season, if he stays healthy you guys can make some noise. Without him though it would be a lot harder to do nearly as well.

But congrats on the win and ill see you guys later in the season


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



Truknicksfan said:


> Good game guys and congrats on the win. As a knick fan I just wish we could play hard the whole game inside of just the fourth quater every single game of the season! :curse:
> 
> But anyway, Yao is a beast, made Curry look just awful. Yao is key to season, if he stays healthy you guys can make some noise. Without him though it would be a lot harder to do nearly as well.
> 
> But congrats on the win and ill see you guys later in the season


Thanks man, and some rep for you


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Great game. Anyone read Sports Illustrated's article about Tmac? Truly disheartening.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Linky Please!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



AZNoob said:


> Linky Please!



It's in the NBA General forum.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

T-mac shot bad again but i don't care, were on a 3-game win streak. T-mac will definitely shape up soon. Though this game was a step backwards.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

Yao 4 MVP!!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*

How come they dont play the Yao Ming song anymore??


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #6: New York Knicks @ Houston Rockets*



> *Another few minutes and Isiah Thomas would have tried Bill Laimbeer wielding a folding chair.* :rofl:
> 
> He tried just about everyone else with a shoe size larger than his. No one came close to slowing Yao Ming, who demoralized Eddy Curry, dominated Kelvin Cato and frustrated every option Thomas tried until the Rockets turned back a late New York Knicks run for a 103-94 win before 18,109 on Friday at Toyota Center.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4327331.html


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what was Yao really looking at? :angel:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What an obvious question kisstherim, I can't believe you asked that...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

AHA!

Someone posted this again... DTM this is the site I was looking for earlier!

http://popcornmachine.net/cgi-bin/gameflow.cgi?date=20061110&game=NYKHOU

You can see the game flow when certain players are on the court!


----------

